# Outback 326Rl Front Storage Access Door



## TeamTaylor97 (Feb 11, 2015)

About to take delivery on our new 326RL. Just wondering if anyone might know off hand what the dimesion are for the forward storage door. Its quite small and Im trying to buy storage bins for it.


----------

